# Rules/Certification Meeting for Bob White Invitational



## vishalshukla (Jan 11, 2008)

For all those who are interested in volunteering to be an official at the upcoming (February 23, 2008) Bob White Invitational Charity Tournament, there will be a referees certification meeting on February 9, 2008.

The meeting will be held at Bob Whites Karate Studio in Costa Mesa at 1:00 PM. 

This will also serve as a certification meeting for the Long Beach IKCs. The rules will be the same for both events (in the Kenpo Divisions) and we are working closely with Paul Dye, who is the Kenpo director for the 2008 IKC. We are excited about standardizing the rules so that our parents, instructors, and competitors can best prepare for the events. Tournaments should be a service to the Kenpo community and we want to give the best service. Anybody who has had a bad experience at tournaments is welcomed to come to our rules meeting and make suggestions for improvements. We welcome these suggestions as we want to make each year better. 

I know that many people have issues, questions and comments about the tournaments. If you do, Mr. White welcomes you to get in touch with him. There have been a lot of posts on this board and others about tournaments. They usually talk about poor organization, bad officiating, poor technique etc. These rules meetings present you with an opportunity. You can sit behind your keyboard and complain or you can attend and be part of the solution

Thanks for your support.
Vishal Shukla

http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc


----------

